# WAKE UP AND SMELL THE CONCRETE!!!!



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm............. and ive been training a while. My specialities are exercise physiology sports nutrition, sports supplementation (and by the way, im real on this side of things. 75% of sports supplements are out there to make money and by the way methoxyisoflavone has almost no research behind it)

and stop buying things from maximuscle. scam company all over. most of their products are BS> and they dont know anything either. stop son!

just stop!

and recently ive come to a point in my own personal reserach where putting on 30lbs in 2 months every month til you reach your genetic potential (naturally) is very easy.

conventional isnt the way! anyway im a NO BS guy with good info.

- ONS 100% whey - best proetin ever made

- CYTOSPORT CYTOGAINER - bet weight gainer ever made

- CRE-ETHYL THUNDER by OMEGA SPORT - best creatine ever made

- T-BOMB 2 by MHP - Best Test booster ever made

- FAST TWITCH by CYTOSPORT - best ever preworkout mix ever made

muscletech and fizogen - worst companies in the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Your all this and a bag of chips at the age of 14? (according to your website)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

lol im not 14. lmao! ive just started training again.

i trained back when i was 16 and then coudnt even though i tried to get back into it seriously but had various setbacks. and from last year i went into reading a lot of different books and research and have finally come across what i need.

and i started training oct 10th.

judgement day is dec 10th. my goal is 30lbs MINIMUM! naturally just using arginine, creatine (MRI's CE2 and NO2..i brought em back from USA.)

so ill post up pics and a thread in the photos section.

and i never have any DOMS (sorness) ever!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

"and recently ive come to a point in my own personal reserach where putting on 30lbs in 2 months every month til you reach your genetic potential (naturally) is very easy. "

right, so naturally you can put on 30lbs every 2 months. So, if I encorporate your method, i can be what.... 460lbs in 2 years?

Post up some pictures for your credibility please mate.

Nick

ps Tom, we still haven't done that bristol training session - !


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

no. thats ridiculous

your body couldnt support having that. you have oxygen demnds, calorific demands for the muscle to be there. i said til you reach your genetic potential. which is the top plateau but obviously you can go beyond that but to maintain that is crazy.

and my credibility is coming dec 10th. and yes nick! especially since you're 21. youll find it a lot easier than i will!

p.s. everything works for everyone. peoples failure have brought up excuses uch as what works for me wont work for you. variables in peoples diets and misconceptions during trainnig and ieting and the worng kind of hypertrophic training for optimal muscle gain. also taking into account peopls fibre compositions such as maiunly type slow oxidative and fast glycolitic.

will simply take slightly longer for the mainly type 1


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

:roll: Here we go again!

Is it just me or does this remind anyone else of the guy who gained 5 thousand kilos in 7 minutes naturaly? :lol:

http://students.umw.edu/~bstri0lk/homepage/


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

it is possible to stack on 30lb in two months if you are new to lifting and you are a long way away form your genetic limit


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

not to to be an arse but you think that you're the only one who realises that most supplements are a rip off? it not like you have re-invented the wheel here bro, some of us do actually have some knowledge on here.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

UltimateFighter

Before you get flamed for these claims, please post up your pictures, your current diet, training and idealogy. And tell us why your so blessed.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> not to to be an arse but you think that you're the only one who realises that most supplements are a rip off? it not like you have re-invented the wheel here bro, some of us do actually have some knowledge on here.


lol sorry if i came off that way but i was reading around and i know you guys know your stuff. i was just putting forward the fact that im not stupid. nothing about you guys just me. Usually new people get flamed and s**t.

And people keep buying methoxy.!

and yup. the further away you are from 300lbs the easier it is.

another point im trying to get across is that there are no barriers or limits. people keep imposing mental barriers like you can ony gain 25 lbs in A YEAR> so many people fail before they even start training.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

stumpy said:


> :roll: Here we go again!
> 
> Is it just me or does this remind anyone else of the guy who gained 5 thousand kilos in 7 minutes naturaly? :lol:
> 
> http://students.umw.edu/~bstri0lk/homepage/


strider also incorporated anabolic steroids, growth hormones, insulin potentiators and marijuana into his diet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

nick500 said:


> UltimateFighter
> 
> Before you get flamed for these claims, please post up your pictures, your current diet, training and idealogy. And tell us why your so blessed.
> 
> Nick


sure thing man.

My current training is as follows:

MON WED FRI

Squats - 2 sets of 10

Pull ups - 2 sets of 8 (second set dumbbell between feet)

Bench Press 2 sets of 10

Upright Row - 2 sest of 10

Barbell Curl 2 sets of 8

Cable Crunch 2 sets of 12

Each rep is 2 seconds concentric and 5-6 seconds eccentric. Second set is usually slightly more than is possible for 4 reps but partner help with concentric and I do the eccentric slower. Eccentric phase is where the muscle is broken down but the ecnetric phase has to be done properly. For exampele when you bench press (bench press being the greatest for this).

FIrst off you need a great mind-muscle connection and know how to contract msucles individually. a bench press should be done like a dumbbell fly so that you use your chest and not your triceps. The bar stops your hands from coming together. If you contrract your chest right now the action of it is to horizontally adduct your arm and medially rotate your shoulder joint. On the way down you still try and lift the weight up with your pectorals but your tricpes flex bringing the weight down. So your chest is torn microsocpiclaly thsi wya (microtrauma) On the last reps it feels like your chest is being ripped out form its insertion.

My way of training is my modified version of high intensity training (arthur jones and Ellignton Darden) for begginers and a more ffective method for those who havent trained as long. WHen i began training at 16 i packed on 38lbs in 2 months. Of course my knowledge was a bit more than basic. I had not studied a lot of exercise physiology or anatomy and was going on a lot of label claims. Like most 16 year olds do.

I didnt train for a long ass time and lost most of my gains and went back to 140. i was originaly 9 stone and i went up to 11.5. i was almost reaching 12. i stopped and dropped to 140lbs. i stayed like this for al ong time and took up mixed martial arts and fought at that weight. now at 18 i started traiing again oct 10th 2005/.

By then now im graduated with clinical sports therapy and studied anatomy and physiology (tortora) and exercise physiology. a lot of stuff in McArdles book is wrong but its from 2001 so hopefully the new edition out has changed a lot of stuff in it.

My training ideology is way too long to write up right now concenring hypertrophy but for strength its different also.

and what works for one person will work for the next. peoples failure in certain aspects in dieting and training and recovery have led us to this "pussy" way of thinking. Youve seen whats happening concerning laws in america. same here. if everyone did things right (of course there is more than one way) but there are vital things like nutrient timing that need to be carried out.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

UltimateFighter said:


> another point im trying to get across is that there are no barriers or limits. people keep imposing mental barriers like you can ony gain 25 lbs in A YEAR> so many people fail before they even start training.


well i certainly agree with that point


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

on the way to the gym ill be thinking.. ok today im gonna do 95 on bench press

and i just GO AND DO IT! everytime i lift more than i have before. but i have only just srated again after a while. but im warmig up with weight that used to be a shitload. from 88lbs to 220 in almost a month and its not over yet. who knows what another 2 months after will bring

and imagine if i was on steroids. where i could train more with a higher volume, recover more, more calories and enegry diverted to muscle tissue.

21 years old........here i come...........!////////// in a few years! bah!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

how old are you know?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I read he's 18


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't want to burst your bubble mate, but its pretty easy to gain huge amounts of strength in say the first 2-3 months of training.

You say that you have gone from '88lbs to 220 in almost a month' - but you also say that ''now at 18 i started traiing again oct 10th 2005/'' -

a) your stability and form would have been uncertain and wobbly at first so its not a strength issue

B) you've obviously come a long way in terms of strength but trust me it slows down BIG TIME

You have achieved well, but its a concave curve for lifts vs time, and it slows down a lot.

I would suggest you don't portray yourself as some kind of bodybuilding legend on this site, as it will only infuriate people. As if you have found the 'magical formula' that none of us have been lucky enough to find out yet.

Saying that, i'm interested to read about your intensity training and will be reading more into it.

I suspect that in the next few months you may have good success and perhaps put on another 10 - 15lbs (your far away from your plateau if you only just started training from a break), but the closer you get to it the slower it gets.

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sounds like abbreviated training-which works for me-i`d swap the upright rows for military press-and close grip bench press rather than bi-curls--obviously you cant put on 30lb`s every cycle,but you can achieve alot in your first year(as we all know) 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

would be interesting to see some evidence(pics) showing the 30lb gain in 2 months. i dont disbalieve it but whether it is quality muscle is a different thing. with oxymetholone it could be easy possible.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

oxymetholone -whats that?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d say its possible in three months-as a beginner-(i`m not talking about myself btw,but you `d have to know what you were doing-when i started i didnt know a thing and probably wasted a lot of growth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

anadrol 50, most powerful oral steroids there is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

UltimateFighter said:


> stumpy said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Here we go again!
> ...


He claimed he did it all naturaly and my point is, no one beleived for one minute any of his magical claims! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

well for all his shoutin how good he has done he seems a bit shy to show his pics????ill take it as an april fools joke till i see the prof of the pics :lol: but so far he sounds like my kids know it alls lol,so come on forget addin more posts and lets see some pics :?:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> how old are you know?


18.5 sir!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

nick500 said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble mate, but its pretty easy to gain huge amounts of strength in say the first 2-3 months of training.
> 
> You say that you have gone from '88lbs to 220 in almost a month' - but you also say that ''now at 18 i started traiing again oct 10th 2005/'' -
> 
> ...


galileio said the world was round. noone believed him until he proved it yet the entire world said..it was flat. same with aristotle saying heavier objects fell faster. he proved they fell at the same rate.

im no legend. ive only just begun. at the same time have no doubts. and my strength wont start to level off....itll keep going up and up. i put no limits on myself and i believe and know that i can do it too. im well aware of the begging stages being greater than later.

and my gaol for these 2 months were 30lbs. im weighing msyelf on dec 10th and ill show you before and after pics.

but where i differ is with my nutrition.

and i got the perfect book for you nick. its kind of the baseball bat to the head version in text concerning hypertrophy. mike mentzer's success and dorian yate's were largley due to their combination of gear and this method of training. its no scam. its merely scientfici research and logic.

THE NEW HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING by ELLIGTON DARDELL.

if you trained this way and say...switched to power training but still using the same method (my own theroy is if you break down muscle fibres, while increasing your nutrient intake you will INEVITABLY build muscle at a quick rate so long as you have testosterone in your system.

p.s. ill show you guys how to not have any muscle sorness and recover faster from exercise. ill post my thread in nutrition.

try it out and i garantee youll be really surprised. i am every time i do my maximal work sets like i always do three tiems a week and no sorness the next day. im like wtf! but its all good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

:roll: more posts but no pic to back it all up???and all at the ripe old age of 18.5 years :?:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Personaly, if I was him, I'd stop posting all these magical formulas for free and write a book, millionare in the making! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

yer true but hay dont tell him and we can steal his great ideas????pmls


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

here are my before pics taken on october 5th 2005



















im 5'11' at 140lbs










7% body fat


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

good muscle but why u cuttin up???you will not make the kinda gains you say if you stay cutt up like that :?:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

also dont you think that theres been hundreds of guys just like you that came up with the same ideas???as to all your research there are variables that science just will not and can not take into account,i think you would do well to listen to more experianced ppl on this bb m8 :wink:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I see no pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

here these will work...i hope lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v487/cdybs/c6cb2355.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v487/cdybs/55e071db.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v487/cdybs/54a6ea98.jpg


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

fu**ing hell mate you could put 30 pounds on just with a good weekends eating.

And if you plan on putting 30 pounds on every 2 months I'll see you at the olympia because your gona reach your natural plateau in 8 months tops. Then you may aswell roid put on another 120 pounds in 12 minutes and be on your way. Hell why don't you ring Ronnie Coleman now and tell him if he hasnt made a decision to compete next year then he shouldn't bother because your gona be there.

Hell 2 years you could be 500 pounds 0.8 % bodyfat. I read this book by a guy called santa claus that tells me that I can eat 7 calories but train his way and be Jay Cutler in 5 minutes.

There is also one small diference in Aristotle, Einstein Da Vinci and anyone else who has moved forward thinking so radically. The presence of genius, of which you my friend sadly seem to lack or you would be keeping hush hush about superman's cure against cryptonite training you have so you can be the next Mr. O.

Gimme a break


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

But stay on the board bro because your really making things interesting,

Wheres Divie when you need him. Or Stu any witty responses.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh and thanks DQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

young gun said:


> fu**ing hell mate you could put 30 pounds on just with a good weekends eating.
> 
> And if you plan on putting 30 pounds on every 2 months I'll see you at the olympia because your gona reach your natural plateau in 8 months tops. Then you may aswell roid put on another 120 pounds in 12 minutes and be on your way. Hell why don't you ring Ronnie Coleman now and tell him if he hasnt made a decision to compete next year then he shouldn't bother because your gona be there.
> 
> ...


o man that is such a good post it made me laugh my ass off m8,if there was an award for the best post or reply then this is the winner,dam im glade i found this place its just great :wink:


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

tbh honest i can easilly see how you could put 30lb on in two months if that is your starting point. I not knocking you at here but 140lb is below the natural bodyweight of a guy who is 5'11 and 7% is not a natural bodyfat% so say you can get to 170lbs at 13% bf in 2 months, yeah i think thats totally possible. You're gonna have to eat like crazy and lay off the cardio as you obviously have a fast metabolism.

I can still put 6-7lbs on every month naturally at a push although my training is brutal and i can put alot of food away. Plus i was pretty luck with my genetics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

stumpy said:


> Personaly, if I was him, I'd stop posting all these magical formulas for free and write a book, millionare in the making! :lol:


a lot of it has already been put into books brought out recently but people rely on handed down knowledge to make it work and that isnt good. people need to learn for themselves.

and i like giving info to a little amount of people instead of everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

young gun said:


> Gimme a break


kit kat sir?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> good muscle but why u cuttin up???you will not make the kinda gains you say if you stay cutt up like that :?:


im naturally cut up. i never need to go cutting. the bigger i get the leaner i get. more muscle, less fat. muscle bing more calorie demanding. but having a higher metabolism means its a bitch to put on weight and a bitch to keep it. I'll do my best though

and STUUUUUUUUU

i can help you put on more man. ill send you exacty what to do by email or something. or if you want i can post it up here

if any of you gusy are willing to give it a go for 2 months i can garantee you'll all be really surprised. its a combination of a lot of things. will sound complicated for a tiny bit but when that spark at the back of your head goes off and everything falls into place....

youll reach a whole new level of understanding concerning all of this. im not saying im god. im just passing on what i know to help others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

You truly are good to us Mr. Miyagi, wax on, wax off! :lol:

 Sorry can't help it, have a tendancy to get carried away!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

stumpy said:


> You truly are good to us Mr. Miyagi, wax on, wax off! :lol:
> 
> Sorry can't help it, have a tendancy to get carried away!


you know.

the funniest thing i ever heard was this one kid on a bodybuilding forum site

this was pretty much what he said

- disussion on something or other -

"...It's true! A doctor proved it...."

ahahhahahahahahahahahhahahha. then again he is like 13/14 but still!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

ok mate i was giving you a chance which is unusual because most guys will tell you im hardly the most welcoming guy here. you are starting to get on everyones nerves here so let me give you a bit of advice....

im sure you have some good knowledge but lets not forget whats what here, im a good 5 inches shorter than you and yet i weigh almost 55lb heavier than you...

im simple terms compared to 99% of the people here you're a skinny little bitch. so you've done a bit of research (flicked through mens health maybe) well heres a newsflash, so has everyone else here. maybe if you shut up for a second and listened for a while you'd realise there are some people here with alot more experience than you, hell most of them have more experience than me.

the forum works by people sharing information so instead of trying to preach to everyone make some intellegent posts. if you carry on like this nobody is gonna ever gonna take you seriously.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> the forum works by people sharing information so instead of trying to preach to everyone make some intellegent posts. if you carry on like this nobody is gonna ever gonna take you seriously.


and i am sharing info  and dont worry im about to stu. 

and im not 140 anymore. that was back in oct.

ill be back on dec 10th.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

bump. its good that your so self motivated and also have the self belief to back it up. however, you may think you know it all but in reality you most probably dont. you cant catagorically say that your going to put on X amount of size in X amount of time. it doesnt work like that. you may set urself goals which is certainly a good thing, but in reality you may not necessarily meet those goals - in fact its pretty unlikely i.e " im going to put on 30lbs of muscle in 2months". you will hit a plateau where you will start to find in a hell of a lot harder to put on weight. that time may soon come. and that will be when this forum becomes very useful in finding information and advice. good luck in your goals -and im sure you will find this forum very useful.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

''galileio said the world was round. noone believed him until he proved it yet the entire world said..it was flat. same with aristotle saying heavier objects fell faster. he proved they fell at the same rate.

im no legend. ive only just begun. at the same time have no doubts. and my strength wont start to level off....itll keep going up and up.''

OH MY GOD MATE

How up yourself are you? Firstly comparing yourself to gallileo and aristotle.

And how ignorant are you???

"and my strength wont start to level off....itll keep going up and up.''"

Most ridiculous thing i've ever heard on musclechat (and thats really saying a lot)

As stu says, 140lbs at 5'11" is underweight anyway ! I challenge you to hit 200lbs by february.... 2007. Thats about MAXIMAL growth possible w/o steroids.

I've been training since i was 15, and only seriously into my late 18s, and only recently have i hit 200lbs.

You are arrogant, ignorant, and to be honest mate NOT what i'd say in good shape nor a bodybuilder. Bollocks to you.

Its people like you that make MuscleChat s**t and cause knowledgable people like RedSpy to leave.

Nick


----------

